# Florida hunters looking for lease



## floridacrakr (Feb 3, 2013)

myself, my buddy and his dad are looking for a lease in Ga. we are responsible hunters in our late 30's and his dad is in his early 70's. we are looking for a long term. were not into killing everything that walks. prefer something less than five hours from our location. as a reference, we are 4 hours from tifton and savanahah. thanks for your time.


----------



## anhieser (Feb 4, 2013)

I run a small club of 500ac in Wilkinson Co. Ga.  5 1/2 hours from Mt Dora, FL.  $660/ year.  May have a couple openings.


----------



## Eric1265 (Feb 5, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## floridacrakr (Mar 3, 2013)

Btt


----------



## Tom Bell (Mar 27, 2013)

*Burke County*

I have a 90 acres for lease in Burke County for $1,080. It's 22 miles from Augusta and 8.5 miles from Wrens. Tom at 478-232-8721


----------



## jebaneezer (Mar 28, 2013)

We are looking for 4 memebers. Be a total of 6 members. Here is link to pices. We have Cabin with AC, Satilite, Big attached kitchen with deep fryes, two bedrooms with 8 beds each. ( 2 sets of bunkbeds per room) 

http://s777.photobucket.com/user/jebaneezer/library/


----------



## jebaneezer (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh it's in Peirce County GA. 

45 minutes from FLA line.


----------



## badbull123 (Apr 1, 2013)

Club in Wilcox county needs members on 4000 acres with plenty deer, turkey and hogs. Have camp with power and water, cleaning shed and good fellowship for family. If you want plenty of room to hunt we only allow up to 25 members and that gives each member 160 acres to hunt with 3 personal stands each. You can hunt year round. We are near the Ocmulgee river with creeks, wet weather and grass flats good for dry weather hunting when other grass is scarce. For $1350 that cheap family fun and a great getaway. PM or call Ronnie Or Brenda @ 229-382-8149


----------

